
Mass Needed to Create a Star (2001) - betolink
http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2001/KellyMaurelus.shtml
======
dredmorbius
Or, as I like to think of it, the amount of mass you've got to substitute for
with engineering in order to create sustainable fusion.

Useful also to consider that even at 1.0 solar masses, the energy throughput
achieved per unit mass is on the order of _reptilian_ metabolism -- that is,
about 20-25% of mamallian metabolic rates. Something tells me that viable
power generation is going to require more than this.

Working in our favour: gravity is by far the weakest of the four known forces.

Working against us: gravity's one-way. All other forces work in opposition,
with positive and negative vectors. Containers built with them tend to have
leaking edges. Which plasmas have a fondness for exiting via.

